# My New Opal (2006 color)



## c2m (Sep 1, 2006)

It took about a week longer than expected but I picked up my new Opal w/ SRAM Rival today. I only got about 20 miles on her today, so I wont comment on the ride yet.

I will say I do enjoy the SRAM shifting, much cleaner than the shifting on my old bike w/ Ultegra (then again old things dont usually work as well as new things).

I originally ordered it with Rival cranks but apparently they were on back order so dealer switch to SLK compact cranks.

The bike weighed in at 16.7 pounds without pedals. The bike is specced with ITM aluminum bars/stem and the Rolf Tempo wheels are not light by any standard. I just hope the wheels hold up to be good training wheels and I can upgrade to nicer set once my checkbook cools off.

If you have any specifc questions feel free to ask.


----------



## fire262 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Nice*

Nice ride, I got an 07 opal and love it!


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Very very nice.. I have the 06 Opal in red. It was a tough choice for me but I am very glad I did it. I am also partial to the 06 paint schemes over the 07. I know everyone has different tastes so that's my 2 cents...


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

Sell me those Rolfs to help your checkbook replenish itself. Why would they put $350 wheels on an Opal?


----------



## c2m (Sep 1, 2006)

*Wheels were my choice not dealer*

I selected the Tempo wheels to save myself some money. As long as they hold up as durable training wheels I will be happy.


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

c2m said:


> I selected the Tempo wheels to save myself some money. As long as they hold up as durable training wheels I will be happy.


I was considering some Rolf Tempo for the same purpose -- training wheels. Besides the weight, is there anything you don't like about them? You seem to be concerned that they won't hold up. Why is this? Are there other wheels in this price range you wish you would have purchased? BTW, very pretty Opal. Love the blue!


----------



## c2m (Sep 1, 2006)

*Only had the wheels/bike for 4 days so far*

So far the wheels seem fine to me, considering cost. I have no reason to believe they won't be durable, my first time using Rolf wheels. I do like the aero profile, (to me) looks nice and they seem fast so far. Plus while there may be some aero benefits as speed goes over 20 or so, the mental advantage seems worth it based on my last couple of rides on them.


----------



## dat59 (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice bike! Are those Elite patao cages the standard or smaller ones?


----------



## c2m (Sep 1, 2006)

*Water Bottle Cages are Elite Patao Std*

Standard sized cages, it was not my first choice, the pase or d'Elite might have looked cooler, but at the time they did not have a lot of options available with 2 cages, same model/color in stock.


----------

